# what evidence do you use for you partner visa?



## agurk (Nov 1, 2010)

We are just getting everything together

Please write what you have used as evidence from the four catergories or if you need suggestions
Financial aspects
The nature of the household
Social context of the relationship
The nature of your commitment to each other

For us we are using

Financial aspects

Payment for VOIP (internet phone) )we used to communicate with
Bank statements showing payments for mobile phones, travelling and my partners pay going into my bank account
Receipt of package sent to Australia from Denmark

The nature of the household

We have nothing apart from a postcard
I couldnt register at my partners address... so i dont know what we will do about that.
We lived together in australia but he didnt have his name on the lease...


Social context of the relationship

Plane tickets
Photos including us with each others family and different years and countries
invitation to a marriage

The nature of your commitment to each other

Wills
also VOIP showing we communicated when we were apart

Any help would be great.... no idea how much will be enough


----------



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you join any clubs together? Or a church?

You can discuss the last 3 topics in the letter you each need to write. How you met, your joint plans for the future like work or family, what you or your partner really love about each other and the australian lifestyle. 

The more 888 declarations you can provide the better. And as you already mentioned any joint bills and phone records. Also any birthday, christmas cards, etc.


----------



## agurk (Nov 1, 2010)

Marcantony said:


> Did you join any clubs together? Or a church?
> 
> You can discuss the last 3 topics in the letter you each need to write. How you met, your joint plans for the future like work or family, what you or your partner really love about each other and the australian lifestyle.
> 
> The more 888 declarations you can provide the better. And as you already mentioned any joint bills and phone records. Also any birthday, christmas cards, etc.


Didnt join anything together... wouldnt know what we would join...

Since we lived in europe togther and he just came here we dont have that much stuff.. maybe a few post cards.. we are trying to gind them. 
Dont have any evidence of living together, i can show i paid for his trips to australia and he paid for my mobile phone recharges and VOIP rechrages.. but not much else. We used to get free food each week in europe so we didnt have much spending... Its just hard to have evidence and also we had some reciepts but they are faded and not able to be read sadly.

We will have 5 888 my two parents, our friend we lived togther, a friend who was living in europe who we visted as a couple and see here and a friend here who visited us in europe and we who are staying with now.

I hope that is useful.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You may get some ideas by having a look at the sticky thread by el kitten, sticky threads near top of page.


----------



## peggytee (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there! I've just been through this myself... so here goes. 

First I made a timeline showing important events in the relationship e.g. when we met, when we met each other's parents, when we first moved in together. My case is a little complicated as we did a year's long distance after we lived together for 6 months, so I also included the addresses for each of during the relationship so that DIAC could see where we lived at a particular date. 

Financial: 
- bank statement showing his pay going into my account
- joint bank statements with both our names, highlighted to show income coming in from both of us 
- cheque stubs showing payment of rent and other expenses
- Letter from bank showing I hold a supplementary credit card under his name 
- Travel bookings with both our names showing payment by him 
- Certificate of relationship registration

Household: 
- Stat declarations from both of us re: division of labour and housework and living arrangements
- letters and cards addressed to both of us 
- individual letters and cards addressed to each of us, but with the same address and showing postmarked date 
- Cheques with both our names showing payment for rent 

We have no shared bills either, and we live with a housemate - we are getting him to submit a stat decl outlining our household i.e. stating that I buy groceries and do housework while my partner goes to work. -

You can ask friends and family to send you both some letters/cards/postcards now, this can be submitted as evidence of sharing an address. 

Social: 
- Passport stamps showing a daytrip we both took together to Paris, as well as photos to prove joint travel
- Shared flight/accommodation bookings with both our names and dates 
- Boarding passes of flights taken together
- Wedding invites/thank you cards addressed to both of us 
- Photos with each other families and friends 

You can also include ticket stubs, etc, but these need to have dates and preferably a name of either one or the other of you to be helpful e.g. two cinema stubs with no names not strong evidence but two tickets to a show with one of your names on it and the same credit card detail are better. 

Commitment: 
- letters, Skype phone log (these only go back 6 months, so start collecting them!), screenshot of emails sent to each other during temporary periods of separation 

Good luck!


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey peggytee

Thanks for your list ...it helps a lot...
especially because we live in a sharded house too and I will def ask our landlord to write us a statutory dec. now...

just one question did you get the screenshots witnessed somehow???
we will add emails/skype/facebook screenshots to our applicatio so I was wondering if we need to get those witnessed...

All the best for you


----------



## GermanInBrissie (Jan 7, 2012)

dingo144 said:


> just one question did you get the screenshots witnessed somehow???
> we will add emails/skype/facebook screenshots to our applicatio so I was wondering if we need to get those witnessed...
> 
> All the best for you


How would you get them witnessed unless you carry your laptop to the local police station  Printouts are fine, at least that's what I was told and I will include a lot of Facebook, Skype etc. Only official documents have to be certified and your stat decs of course.


----------

